# pigeon found at work in Flint Michigan



## twizzler93tt (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello everyone

I work at a cement factory in flint and while I was sweeping the floor I seen a pigeon walking around, this is nothing out of the normal we always have them at work but this one would not fly I brought it home because there are stray cats all over and I didnt want it to become dinner.

From what I can tell its not hurt its missing some feathers under its wings and on the cest but from what information I have found on the net this seems to be normal it has yellow "hairs" on its head and rest of the body mostly on the head though. it from what I have read it seems to be a young Blue-bar pigeon here are a few pics I just took..

I have no clue what I should do with it, I found a few websites with a phone number for a rehab for pigeons thats about an hour away from me should i take it there or just to the local humane society?



















Thank you for your time

Chris Terrell


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris,
You have found a baby and it may not know how to eat on it's own. Please look in our resource section for feeding instructions.
It's very cute. They are so much fun at that age.


----------



## twizzler93tt (Dec 11, 2007)

thank you for your reply


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris,
You likely will need to help the baby eat and the easiest may be for you to get some dry puppy food, soak it until it is soft and then open the baby's mouth and feed it small pieces.


----------



## twizzler93tt (Dec 11, 2007)

Charis said:


> Chris,
> You likely will need to help the baby eat and the easiest may be for you to get some dry puppy food, soak it until it is soft and then open the baby's mouth and feed it small pieces.


does it have to be puppy food? i have dry cat food and dry dog food with that work after looking threw how to hand feed i looked the the pigeon and its crop is empty


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If you can, Twizzler, I would contact the rehabber. The Humane Society will probably NOT take him and would probably euthanize if they did.

Feed moistened dry puppy chow rather than cat chow. 

You have quite the cute "squeaker" there!

I'm sure more knowlegeable members will be along to help also. 

You might try and see if he will drink some room temperature water. Moisten your fingers and put along side his beak and gently direct his beak into the water. Be careful not to go too deep.

Have you checked out our "Resource" section for feeding/care information?

Wishing you both the best...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Purina puppy chow is most often recommended as having the right balance of nutrients/protein etc. When we haven't been able to find it, we've given kitten chow (just until we tracked down some puppy chow). Don't know about regular cat and dog food though...


----------



## twizzler93tt (Dec 11, 2007)

i have found a number for a rehab center here in michigan i am going to call it tomorrow when i get out of work. the kitten chow i can do we have alot of it left from when our cat was a little guy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi twizzler, 


Make very sure they rehab canter will in fact care for him and finish raising him and so on, and not just schmmose you saying 'Sure...drop him off" when they are only going to put him down.


Anyway, more or less as others have mentioned...

If you do want to feed and water him, I am sure he will be willing.


What you would want to do is moisten your finger tips in some body temperature Water, and softly massage his Beak, and, he should then 'Nuzzle' your fingers, maybe even 'squeaking' and pumping his shoulders tentatively...

Once he Nuzzles, gently guide his Beak into a small Tea Cup or the likes of tepid Water, and keep your finger tips on his Beak-sides, and, he will drink.

Just have the Tea Cup on a Table in front of him and steady him and steady the Tea Cup, even tilting it toward him a little...


Feeding - do exactly the same things as just described, only guide his Beak into a Shot Glass full of small whole Seeds, and keep your finger tips on the sides of his Beak, and, he will 'gobble' the Seeds nicely.


The beats the heck out of trying to pry their Beak open or to force things down his throat, where, instead, he will eat willingly and with considerable enthusiasm too.

Seeds for this should be very small, whole Seeds, such as traditional Finch Seed or Parakeet Seeds or like-kind Seed Mixes.


Let us know how things are going?


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Twizzler, I haven' read the whole thread yet, but just posting now to tell you that I am in the immediate area, and have to pass through Flint twice a day on the way to/from work. If you need help or supplies, or want someone to take the pidgie to care for it, I can help. You can PM or email me, and I am going to PM you my phone number.

Snipes


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Chris, you've got yourself a wonderful 'little' (he looks like Baby Huey  ) baby pigeon there - otherwise known as a squeaker!

Once you get the hang of feeding him (it's easy, and he'll learn to nourish himself soon enough) you'll be in for anything from a few days to a week or two of really good times: these guys are irresistible once they perk up and start interacting with you.

You'll have the pleasure of watching him learn to fly and pass through all the phases of growing up. One day, he'll be ready to leave - and will probably come back for eats and to bunk out for a variable period before definitively joining the flock of local pigeons.

It's really a satisfying and rewarding experience - and is a much better decision than leaving him with rehabbers or shelters (who may, as mentioned earlier, just put him down).

Wishing you all success with your squeaker - remember, once you've figured out out to feed him (just go easy and work with him gently) the rest is gravy.

Update: I've just read Snipes' post above, so you've got a great alternative and willing, experienced hands if you don't want to take on Baby Huey yourself


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey I will rehab it if you would like. I live in Bay City I sent you a Private Message, let me know. 

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Twizzler contacted me and he is bringing it by tonight after work. Will let everyone know how baby is after examing it and anything else. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris,

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this youngster, it sure is a cutie!

I'm sure glad to see all the wonderful responses & advice and also our two members who offered to rehab the youngster, Snipes and Cindy. Thank you all!

Cindy, thank you for helping the little one and please DO update us when you can.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

This little Squeaker is sooooo cute and sqeaks so much. It has a good weight on her/him at 280 grams, healthy, no canker, pooops look normal, I think what has happened is about 4 days ago we has some fierce winds here and I think it got blown out of the nest. I told Chris to look for another one and let me know, where there is 1 there may be another.  After rehabbing I will be looking for a good home for her/him anyone interested please let me know. It looks to be around 2 1/2 weeks old small little guy cute too. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Squeaking squeakers are just so cute. 

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

He is so eager to eat all the time which is such a delight because I know he is healthy. Such a sweet little sqeaker. It has been so long since I have had a little pigeon this young that still depends on his Mama for food. Matter of fact it has been 13 years when Pesto was a baby. Sure is adorable. Chris was very nice as well and said he didn't know it was as young as it was, His first thought was that it was about 2 years old. I told him no it was just a baby. I was so happy he brought the baby to me yesterday as he was so hungry. So if he re-reads this Thank You again Chris I appreciate it and the baby is doing excellent!

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I'm happy to read he is doing so well. They are so sweet at that age, toddling around, nuzzling your hair, hands and face. Send us some pictures when you can.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy, 


Glad to hear...

I could tell by his picture originally (s)he was a bright and soon -to-be enthusiastic little harpy, once the feed-rituals got worked out...!


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## twizzler93tt (Dec 11, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> He is so eager to eat all the time which is such a delight because I know he is healthy. Such a sweet little sqeaker. It has been so long since I have had a little pigeon this young that still depends on his Mama for food. Matter of fact it has been 13 years when Pesto was a baby. Sure is adorable. Chris was very nice as well and said he didn't know it was as young as it was, His first thought was that it was about 2 years old. I told him no it was just a baby. I was so happy he brought the baby to me yesterday as he was so hungry. So if he re-reads this Thank You again Chris I appreciate it and the baby is doing excellent!
> 
> Cindy



your welcome Cindy and thank your for the kind words. I am just glad to see him going to a good home i hope everything works out for the little guy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Chris seeing as you said there are alot of Pigeons where you work mark this site down in your favorites and come back if you find anymore this way someone will always be here to help if needed and you can call on me anytime for assistance. Keep my number. 


Cindy


----------



## twizzler93tt (Dec 11, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> Hey Chris seeing as you said there are alot of Pigeons where you work mark this site down in your favorites and come back if you find anymore this way someone will always be here to help if needed and you can call on me anytime for assistance. Keep my number.
> 
> 
> Cindy


i bookmarked this page and have kept an eye out for any more young ones ill let you know if i find any more


----------

